# Diet pro software



## Romany123 (Jul 14, 2006)

I quite happily paste and copy from my diet Pro cookery software in other forums, but it seems that on here It comes out not right, it seems to leave out spacings, as below.

"Shambles" Kedgeree 1 medium onion finely chopped 1 tsp Curry powder (or amount to your own taste) tsp Turmeric powder 1 cup (or 240g) of long grain rice. I use Tesco's "easy cook" ½ Stock cube. You can use fresh stock, but remember to take this ito acount as part of the overall liquid content 2 heaped tsp dried parsley. If you have fresh in the garden, so much the better. ½ pound Smoked Haddock chopped into 1 inch peices 2 Hard boiled eggs chopped up 1 dash Lemon juice Salt and pepper to taste ½ tablespoon Olive oil 1Put the oil in a heavy saucepan and heat. Add the onions to the pot and simmer covered on a low heat for about 7 minutes, covered. 2While the onions are cooking and in the same size cup as you measured the rice in, put in the dried Parsley and fish stock cube. Top up with hot water and allow to stand untill needed.3Add the curry powder and Turmeric stir in for about one minute4Now add the rice and mix well coating all the grains with the Curry / Onion mixture. Add the cup of water with the stock and Parsley, stir. top up the same cup with water and add to the rice.5Bring to the boil, then turn down to a very low simmer and cover. Leave covered for ten minutes.6After the ten minutes is up, remove the lid and add the Eggs, Fish, lemon, Salt and Pepper. stir together, put the lid back on and simmer for an additional 5 minutes. Turn of the burner and leave covered for another 7 minutes, Taste and serve 7Note If you are using fresh Parsley add it at the ten minute stage. It is also important not to remove the lid during the cooking and standing stages

It apears ok when I paste it in , but on the preveiw post it comes out as above  . Can you help


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2006)

If you'd like to post something and it's not working out well, rather than "submit post", click on "preview post" and it will show you exactly what your posting will look like. Then, you can make any changes you need. Hope this helps!!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

Are these your own personal recipes that you want to post or are they recipes that came with the software?


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 14, 2006)

GB
That recipe is one of my own version. I typed it into my recipe software chapter. I then copied and pasted it onto the rice forum on here. As I didn't want it to come out like that I canceled it. It actually worked when I pasted it in it was only when I previewed it that it changed it.

Thanks jkath
As you can see from the above, I did it that way. Thanks for the input.

It is now 5.30pm here and I am off for the weekend but I will be back on Monday.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

You have a great weekend too!


----------

